# Nike Is Recruiting Brand Ambassadors On Instagram



## weaveadiva (Jun 18, 2018)

Good luck, ladies 
. 
.


----------



## abioni (Jun 18, 2018)

No money? lol


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 19, 2018)

abioni said:


> No money? lol



Get the shoes and sell em


----------

